# Pilot Jets



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got another problem. I ordered some #42 Keihin Pilot Jets from the dealer, got them in my hands today and was going to change all my jets and such and the stock #38S are way bigger then the #42 I ordered... Looked at the site and part # on the bag it came in and it says there slow jets. My questions is are they supposed to be actually smaller? (guessing no) and if not where can I order the proper #42 Pilot Jets?

The Jet the order is part # 12727042 from this manual: http://www.importationsthibault.com...=vtt&quality=25&currentPage=1&languageCode=en

Page 202-203.
http://www.importationsthibault.com...=vtt&quality=25&currentPage=1&languageCode=en


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Pilot and slow jets are the same. Kiehin N424-22/# is what you want. They should be larger then the 38s. Go to PJMotorsports.com. That's where I get mine.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I should have listened to you in the first place nmkawierider, what I get for doubting you lol.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Heres pics I got, the new jet is the shiny one. Also the last pic of the two red circles, the bottom circle is the carb dump that comes from the top red circle and has the 1 way check valve at the end of the dump right? I had the check valve on the other one, and when I blow into that one no air flows. Also had mud in bottom of carbs lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Heres pics I got, the new jet is the shiny one. Also the last pic of the two red circles, the bottom circle is the carb dump that comes from the top red circle and has the 1 way check valve at the end of the dump right? I had the check valve on the other one, and when I blow into that one no air flows. Also had mud in bottom of carbs lol.


Man...either the first pilot is the wrong one or it was drilled by someone in the past. The second one looks about right. 38-42s are so small, you wouldn't think a grain of sand cound get through. That other one is..either not for a CVK carb or was screwed with...or one of the other jets.

I am not awate of any check valves in the overflows in the bowls. The one it is supposed to have is the one at the end of the lines at the botton of the engine case where it dumps. As I recall, the port closest to the drain screw is the drain. I also don't remember that thing you are holding onto in the bowl pic.


Just to be sure:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The one with the line to the bottom of the engine is the one I meant, just asking what it's connected too because I think I had it on the wrong one. It was kinda hard to word, sorry. And the needles are completely stock nobodies touched them, I think the 38S stock one has the hole farther down and its just a big opening your seeing, and the #42 is at the top. But I know for sure the holes on the shaft on the bottom are bigger then the #42 which doesn't seem right at all.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

My carbs have jets that look like the ones to the left in your hand with the big hole at the top, the hole IS alot smaller at the bottom. Mine are cvk carbs, they are the stock carbs. I'm 100% sure on this as I've changed these jets MANY times. LMAO It is my opinion that the jet to the right is the wrong jet for a cvk carb, one is longer than the other too if I remember right.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.pjmotorsports.com/keihin-jets.html#pilot/slow jets

The third one down? are u absolutely sure??? There $14 for 2 and shipping is $13....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> http://www.pjmotorsports.com/keihin-jets.html#pilot/slow%20jets
> 
> The third one down? are u absolutely sure??? There $14 for 2 and shipping is $13....


Hold on...Now you have me thinking. They are a CVKR-38 carbs on the 750s which should take the 74C jet. The other is a CVK but for the motorcycles where the 74c actualy says CVKR V-twin ATV...and it looks way more like this photo I took years ago...so I say go with the 74C Jet if you are sure you have the original carbs for your 750.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Hope I didn't break any rules by posting this link. These are the ones I ordered for mine, trhey are for cvk carbs. Just posted this link for part # reference. http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/43/53/213/930/-/25591/Keihin-N424-74C-Series-Pilot-Jet


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...74c Those are the ones.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

shipping from there is $30 to Canada no way im paying that for something that could be put in an envelope and sent for the cost of a stamp. And yes they are definitely stock carbs. Ill have to find some other place to order from but I honestly have no idea what your talking about with all these other numbers lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> shipping from there is $30 to Canada no way im paying that for something that could be put in an envelope and sent for the cost of a stamp. And yes they are definitely stock carbs. Ill have to find some other place to order from but I honestly have no idea what your talking about with all these other numbers lol.


Just be sure...no mater where you get the pilots, that the part number starts with N-424-74C


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok so I spent way too much time focusing on other parts of this engine and I forgot to order pilots... Running 170 Fr 180 Rr dynojets and stock needles with stock springs. What should I run my A/F screw at with stock pilots?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Ok so I spent way too much time focusing on other parts of this engine and I forgot to order pilots... Running 170 Fr 180 Rr dynojets and stock needles with stock springs. What should I run my A/F screw at with stock pilots?


The A/fs only control idle mix. That will most always be somewhere between 2.25 -2.75 turns out. With larger pilots, you will be closer to the 2.25 side and with the stocks more like 2.50. Just set them where it idles correctly, doesn't fall on its face when pinned at idle and smells..well..not rich.

Get yourself one of these...worth it....as long as you own a Brute that is...lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So pilot controls 1/3.. or so.. what am I gonna do about that im running an 840 with 2 2" snorkels lol. Also what should I put my A/F at about 3 turns out? I was running 2.5 out with just a big gun exhaust stock engine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> So pilot controls 1/3.. or so.. what am I gonna do about that im running an 840 with 2 2" snorkels lol. Also what should I put my A/F at about 3 turns out? I was running 2.5 out with just a big gun exhaust stock engine


You might need a little more at idle then 2.5 but not much. The pilot jet itself feeds the whole slow circut which leads to the start of the main. With the 840, you probably will want and need #40s or maybe #42s to keep it from leaning up to and at transition...that's when the mains start flowing. Now will you have to rejet the mains for the 840? Most probably...like up 2-4+ sizes. You might be better off talking to VFJ about where you want to start with all the stuff you will have.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

170 fr, 180 rear was what dale told me along with #42 pilots but the dealer ordered the wrong ones and you can see where that ended up to now. I will talk to VFJ tho he should know, once again thanks nmkawie you always got the right anwser, haha.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

On a side note, it's not good to mix dynojet parts and factory parts, they just don't work well together. The dynojet needles have a different taper to them. I know all bikes are different but mine is an 840 and I also have dual 2" snorkles and if I remember right, my jets are 155 front and 162 rear and 45 pilots, just to give you an idea how mine is setup.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I emailed him and he told me to buy an A/F meter..lol. The only dynojet parts im using are the mains, went back to stock needle and spring. I will buy an A/F meter if i can find one up here for a decent price, but im not welding O2s on my big gun when it's about to go for sale. The A/F meter will have to wait for the muzzy super pros. I just need a starting point so I can run and break in this engine, but I won't have the option of getting pilots for a while since itll be 1-2 weeks for shipping.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im ordering the Pilots tonight and just to confirm.

Has to be part number: N-424-74C
Or as PJ motorsports lists: N424-74C

J2 is the link you gave me the actual link to buy them or just an example?

For PJmotorsports nmkawie or J2! can you confirm it is the 6th one down on this link? http://www.pjmotorsports.com/keihin-jets.html#pilot/slow jets

I just want to make sure because if I order the wrong ones I'm not only down $40, I may not be able to ride it this lean.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*jets*

pjmotorsports part #'s Brute 750 = 
Pilot Jets # N424 - 74C Then specify your jet size needeed ex: #40
Main Jet # 99101 - 393/148 Then specify your jet size needed.
The page you are asking about is wrong.Those are main jets.The jets shown are missing the "C" in the part #. What size pilots are you ordering,cause I went to #42 pilots,and they were too much fuel,so I went back to the #40 pilots,which work great.With the 3" intake snorkle,I will be tring to go with a #155 front/#158 rear main jets. 
ooops - just read the the post from day one - yeah 42's would be a good start for ya.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Im ordering the Pilots tonight and just to confirm.
> 
> Has to be part number: N-424-74C
> Or as PJ motorsports lists: N424-74C
> ...


Yes sir that link is where you buy them..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Im ordering the Pilots tonight and just to confirm.
> 
> Has to be part number: N-424-74C
> Or as PJ motorsports lists: N424-74C
> ...


 
Yep. N424-74C then the size.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

KK thanks. Just gave the local ATV shop the O.K to order them from rocky with the link you gave me (they got them cheaper) but still $40 for 4 pilot jets...

Edit: Ahh scratch that I canceled it I can order em myself from PJ for $40.75...might as well save myself a drive.


----------

